# New To Hardened Sources

## Lamon99

Hi, Is there a way to get around having aufs compile into the hardened kernel ?

I intend using hardened sources but cant find the aufs option in the kernel.

Can anyone assist me please.

Thanks

Lamon

----------

## Hu

Please explain your problem in more detail.  Identify the version of sys-kernel/hardened-sources you intend to use.  Tell us why you need to include AUFS.

----------

